# mixing substrates



## biofish (Jan 4, 2007)

hi everyone

I'm just wondering about mixing different types of substrates for a planted tank I'm starting up. I'm thinking I will top some fluorite off with some gravel... but I kind of like the look of a finer gravel or sand. What is the CEC like for these finer substrates? If I did use that, then what could I use for additives? Would laterite work well?

Also I'm wondering what the benefits are for mixing different substates, for example fluorite and eco complete. Is this really beneficial or just a luxury?


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Both products have high CEC. The values escape my mind but the info is out there. As for mixing, it looks odd to my eye, 0.2-0.5cm round granules and 0.5-2cm darker chips mixed together.

Silicate based sand has low CEC but enriched w/laterite, you can grow pretty much anything if other parameters are in check. Just don't gravel vac all the way to the bottom .

HTH/JM2C


----------

